# Government directs all private ISPs to provide broadband at 2 MBPS



## NucleusKore (Jan 4, 2007)

Source: *www.ciol.com/content/news/2007/107010314.asp?nl=3_11932_Jan4

Government directs all private ISPs to provide broadband at 2 MBPS AT EXISTING RATES. If this works out it will be great for us !


----------



## subratabera (Jan 4, 2007)

Great news....


----------



## tuxfan (Jan 4, 2007)

Whoa!! Cool!  Indian "broadband" was a butt of joke! Scene will improve slowly


----------



## AshishSharma (Jan 4, 2007)

Great news ... thanks for sharing


----------



## Pathik (Jan 4, 2007)

i luv mr.maran


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jan 4, 2007)

Sucks until they do away with caps.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 4, 2007)

tuxfan said:
			
		

> Whoa!! Cool!  Indian "broadband" was a butt of joke


and the joke will just get bigger with big speeds and little caps.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jan 4, 2007)

NucleusKore said:
			
		

> Source: *www.ciol.com/content/news/2007/107010314.asp?nl=3_11932_Jan4
> 
> Government directs all private ISPs to provide broadband at 2 MBPS AT EXISTING RATES. If this works out it will be great for us !



but wat bout Unlimited plan users ...........BSNL  and MTNL are out of there senses lets w8 and c other providers,,,


----------



## led_shankar (Jan 4, 2007)

hah. I have no problem with my pathetically slow 256 kBps unlimited connection. speed can go drown.


----------



## manas (Jan 4, 2007)

Thats good news...


----------



## 24online (Jan 4, 2007)

good...  watching closely..  Do one call to  isp every week for 2 mbps 
on ISp plans:
*
Airtel
Tata
Sify &
private local ISP *

i think, they will not give unlimited package, or give night unlimited package...sucks.. @#$$$

what is basic cost of bandwidth ??
__________
send this info to all ur isp persons....


----------



## nishant_nms (Jan 4, 2007)

sify plz make my night unlimited plan 2mbps with same price


----------



## champ_rock (Jan 5, 2007)

nishant_nms said:
			
		

> sify plz make my night unlimited plan 2mbps with same price



dude sify does not even have a combined plan to allow daytime capped and night time unlimited usage  right now.. how can u expect them to start with 2mbps?? it will be a surprise to me when they start such a service..


----------



## 24online (Jan 6, 2007)

beamcable, youtele,asianet  will upgrade upto 2 mbps ...


*www.hindu.com/2007/01/04/stories/2007010402441900.htm
*www.beamcablesystem.com/
*www.youtele.com/homeuser/homeuser-comboplans.php
see:
*www.bsnl.co.in/service/dataone_tariff.htm

* why upto 2 mbps, not 2 mbps ??? *

cheat !!!


----------



## multi (Jan 6, 2007)

year of broadband 

when Govt. own BSNL is giving capped / low 256kbps unlimited plans then private compnies are following the same way.

 wth they can't start new trend or  start new  competition  among them by  starting  even upto 2 mbps  with unlimited plans .

is the dumb TRAI or Mr. Moron listening  , naah  I  don't  think so


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jan 9, 2007)

24online said:
			
		

> beamcable, youtele,asianet  will upgrade upto 2 mbps ...
> 
> 
> *www.hindu.com/2007/01/04/stories/2007010402441900.htm
> ...



hmmmm..... UPTO 2 MBPS.... really doubtfull word


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 9, 2007)

I hope Tata Indicom also provides 2MBPS uncapped connection at existing 256kbps rates. In that case, the cost of 512kbps/1Mbps uncapped connection will be lower and I can break free from the clutch of BSNL.


----------



## webgenius (Jan 9, 2007)

Now this is some REAL NEWS!!!!


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jan 11, 2007)

Bad thing. Because iam afraid they will remove all unlimited plans and put all those in data caps.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 11, 2007)

@24online
im really thankful to u for the piece of newz as i was goin to struggle with the Asianet guyz as they said they dun know whether they ll upgrade the speed in Kerala.


----------



## aryayush (Jan 11, 2007)

Tech.Masti said:
			
		

> hmmmm..... UPTO 2 MBPS.... really doubtfull word


He did not say 2 M*B*ps. He wants them to give a constant speed of 2 Mbps, not '*upto* 2 Mbps'.


----------



## VD17 (Jan 11, 2007)

if they start giving 2Mbps like bsnl is giving me now (my speed has gone from 32KB/s to something like 15KB/s) then I'd rather choose to hibernate in this "year of broadband"...


----------



## 24online (Jan 11, 2007)

===================================
Upto  1/2 mbps with data limit
=================================
Exact : 64/128/256/512 kbps with unlimited data usage
================================
*
Best option is unlimited data usage.*

why ?

1. Dont worry of data limit. no tension of extra amount... 
2. Good sleep... (why 2 to 8 night time) 
3. No worry if site contains ads or flash animations...it cosumes more data..
4. No virus/tojan problem. suppose if u get something virus type file, then it may be eat ur more data-bandwidth.... u cant rely for security on any anti virus/isp compnay if virus/tojan is new..
5. u cant get exact speed in *" Upto .. kbps/mbps ". *Depends on server load. *if u get less speed, than u cant argue against ISP..b/s they write "Upto ..." *
6. more u surf, more u get information.. try to download much... 
7. u dont have to check ur a/c status everyday... 
8. u get both advantages in unlimited plan http+torrent download/upload...
9. all soft,music,movies,ebooks,videos..warez..now available on net...u can get if u know how to search... needs more surfing time...
10. if ur a/c used by any applications or other user in data limit plan..
           it is possible to get user/pw of isp a/c...

some observations of mine...


----------



## mkmkmk (Jan 12, 2007)

VD17 said:
			
		

> if they start giving 2Mbps like bsnl is giving me now (my speed has gone from 32KB/s to something like 15KB/s) then I'd rather choose to hibernate in this "year of broadband"...



hahahaha nice reply


----------



## Taran0000 (Jan 12, 2007)

who needs 2mbps with 700+ ping???

I m on 900UL plan. As they upgraded the other plans, High ping problem arises.


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 12, 2007)

24online said:
			
		

> ===================================
> Upto  1/2 mbps with data limit
> =================================
> Exact : 64/128/256/512 kbps with unlimited data usage
> ...



I second all the above. I can browse ANYTIME of the day or night ON MY TERMS, at a constant speed of 256 kpbs, without worrying about excess billing


----------



## iinfi (Jan 15, 2007)

u guys think they are gona have a plan without data caps.. i personally dont think so.
private operators will stops plans without data caps.
and we will have 2Mbps 1GB download limit .... lets switch off the PC and dance .... [:d]


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 15, 2007)

champ_rock said:
			
		

> dude sify does not even have a combined plan to allow daytime capped and night time unlimited usage  right now.. how can u expect them to start with 2mbps?? it will be a surprise to me when they start such a service..



HuH I use such a plan 150 MB in day 10PM to 8AM free @ 256kbps cost 915 Rs. in Delhi and hope sify upgrades it to 2MBps (yes MB) but Iwill be satisfied if they even do upto 2Mbps


----------



## mkmkmk (Jan 16, 2007)

Mailed sify twice  about future plans....and i got this useless replies.......

Thank you for contacting Sify Customercare. We are writing to let you know that we have received your
mail and it has been allocated tracking number 2284753. Should you need to contact us again for followup
on particular inquiry, referencing this number will help us to assist you better.

Rest assured that our Customercare team will reply to you within 24 hours.

Thanks again for writing in to Sify Customercare.

Best Regards

Sify Customercare

-----------------------------

Dear Mr.Manoj,


Thank you for contacting Sify Customercare.


We, at Sify, firmly believe that customers, who take the efforts to complain/provide feedback about our services, care for the relationship we share. We are extremely confident that we will win back your confidence in our services by not only meeting your expectations but also surpassing the
standards of service.With your request ,we wish you to inform that ,we will have a check on the same in future .


Thank you for giving us an opportunity to serve you !

Warm Regards

Abdul Rasheed

Customercare@Sify
ISO 9001:2000 certified
Have a nice day !


----------



## iinfi (Jan 16, 2007)

^^^
ROFL



> Warm Regards
> 
> Abdul Rasheed
> 
> ...


LOL .... Abdul Rasheed ..ISO 9001:2000 certified LOL


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 16, 2007)

lets hope for the best.I think the other ISP will start 2mbps speed with limited dowload package...and than they may give unlimited in next 2-3 yrs....hummmm


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 16, 2007)

I hope that even if they dont bump up speeds for unltd programs they do not kill the plans altogether as ppl are getting suspicious.


----------



## Stick (Jan 16, 2007)

mkmkmk said:
			
		

> Mailed sify twice  about future plans....and i got this useless replies.......
> 
> Thank you for contacting Sify Customercare. We are writing to let you know that we have received your
> mail and it has been allocated tracking number 2284753. Should you need to contact us again for followup
> ...



If you afford to waste your Money go with Sify, why give your money to sify, give it to me I will provide same service as Sify will provides you.


i.e. No SERVICE WITH FULL CHARGE


----------



## mkmkmk (Jan 17, 2007)

@stick......

i m satisfied with sify..paying 1100 for unlimited 256 kbps...since 1 yr i have this package....and hardly getting disconnection in month ..(usual reason is load shedding ) .runnging pc 24/7.....getting speed 28-30 KBps....monthly download is...30-40 GB.....
my torrrent speed is 25-28 kBps....so i dont find any reason to shift for another isp.....
in my area sify is dominant and have good support.....after complaint usually i m getting connection back in 4-6 hrs..and some time sify makes call back to ask me whether u r problem is solved or not .

i m sure all this is shocking to u ..becoz u have lot of anger for sify....but it depends upon region to region..so stop blaming whole sify.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 17, 2007)

Well yes its more because of the CTO Sify can be trouble but not everytime mostly its CTO


----------



## champ_rock (Jan 17, 2007)

you have seen SIfy's plans- way tooo costly man.. the CTO cannot be blamed for that
secondly, the plan which is being listed as Rs. 450 on their website actually costs Rs. 590 to end user like me.. because service charge + CTO maintaience extra..  sify does not CTO's fom charging maintainence.. others broadband providers seem to be having NO MAINTAINENCE COSTS ...


----------



## montsa007 (Jan 18, 2007)

never in my life india will go to 2mbps


----------



## led_shankar (Jan 19, 2007)

mkmkmk said:
			
		

> @stick......
> 
> i m satisfied with sify..paying 1100 for unlimited 256 kbps...since 1 yr i have this package....and hardly getting disconnection in month ..(usual reason is load shedding ) .runnging pc 24/7.....getting speed 28-30 KBps....monthly download is...30-40 GB.....
> my torrrent speed is 25-28 kBps....so i dont find any reason to shift for another isp.....
> ...


exact same with me.

I love Sify


----------



## Taran0000 (Jan 19, 2007)

The thing matter is here we do not have appropriate Hardware for 2Mbps speeds. Like what BSNL did is Upgraded all plans with same Hardware. Now, problem we are facing is high ping. They said Upgradation of hardware will completes in MArch means we should have to face 2 more months with High ping.


----------



## Aberforth (Jan 20, 2007)

mkmkmk said:
			
		

> i m sure all this is shocking to u ..becoz u have lot of anger for sify....but it depends upon region to region..so stop blaming whole sify.



Well there was one incident where my internet wasn't working after a new connection of Sify. I kept complaining for 3 days and later I said I wanted a refund or I'll move to consumer court. The local provider of Sify then sent a few goondas to my house to threaten me to stop my actions.


----------



## mkmkmk (Jan 20, 2007)

yeah thats really sad,i think i m lucky i m getting good sify service,but god knows upto when.......


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jan 24, 2007)

Thts gr8 news.......
Lets see how it goes!!!


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 24, 2007)

Any announcements from any pvt ISP yet?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 24, 2007)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> Any announcements from any pvt ISP yet?


I called airtel customer care ...n their reply was..
"we dony have any imformation related to this"


----------



## mp1943 (Jan 24, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> I called airtel customer care ...n their reply was..
> "we dony have any imformation related to this"



There has been a leaked info that airtel is vigourously planning to do something better than BSNL/MTNL to make out some descent plans it seems.
please dont ask me how or when.Iam just sharing an info with you all.

i think private guys will do some justification as far as the plan and the capping is concerned not like govt B**s**ts.

mp1943


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jan 24, 2007)

If some ISP that can certainly better than BSNL/MTNL in terms of tariiff and quality of service it certainly has to be airtel...
btw Airtel's results the other day were exceptionally gud!


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Jan 24, 2007)

i m from thane use mtnl no speed boost till now


----------



## manas (Jan 24, 2007)

Govt. should have set a deadline for the speed upgrade as well.


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 24, 2007)

Unofficially I heard February 1st for AirTel Broadband 
Lets's see


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jan 24, 2007)

24online said:
			
		

> good...  watching closely..  Do one call to  isp every week for 2 mbps
> on ISp plans:
> *
> Airtel
> ...




Airtel        -- Maybe
Tata         -- The ISP is a joke. It sucks.
Sify          -- Lool. They will never provide 2 MBPS in next 4 years. Their plan is bring 512 Kbps. 
private local ISP --- Never heard of Private local ISP in BLR.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 24, 2007)

NucleusKore said:
			
		

> Unofficially I heard February 1st for AirTel Broadband
> Lets's see



wow..1st feb...let me start countdown


----------



## arnprasad (Jan 30, 2007)

24online said:
			
		

> beamcable, youtele,asianet will upgrade upto 2 mbps ...
> 
> 
> *www.hindu.com/2007/01/04/stories/2007010402441900.htm
> ...


 
I am a member of Youtele or formerly Iqara (229615)  Thought their top management seems to get the strategy right, when it comes to implementation its crap. I cancelled my membership 2 months back and even today they haven't refunded the amount due to me (1500 rupees).  When I call the call center they say they cannot do anything and when I call their Hyderabad office, they give various reasons like employee on leave, their refund department is not contactable or sometimes they disconnect your call inorder not to speak to you.  Third class service from a third rated company. I would advice you to stick with BSNL or Sify or Airtel broadband and completely keep off Youtele/iqara


----------

